# DNR dogs



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

Steelheadfred said:


> The ability to find and point lots of grouse for the gun, not require lots of training. My buddy's dogs don't know the word whoa, but he only shoots pointed birds.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They are going to have the same basic common traits as field bred english setters because that's what they are.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any pictures of a DNR dog. or what you guys are calling field or cover dogs. I think I may have some stuff crossed up in my head by the what I think everyone is saying.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

dallasdog said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of a DNR dog. or what you guys are calling field or cover dogs. I think I may have some stuff crossed up in my head by the what I think everyone is saying.


They will look like a mix between the parents. As Jay stated there is not really a line bred DNR dog.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Merimac said:


> They will look like a mix between the parents. As Jay stated there is not really a line bred DNR dog.


Right. Look at Brian121208 avatar, unless I misinterpretted what was said here that dog is sired by a Dunroven setter. That's a DNR line dog sired by a coverdog field trial dog. 
Is that correct Brian?


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

They just look like moderate sized field bred English setters. Some point and run with high tails some with lower tails. 


My two most recent of this loosely defined type were 38 and 36 pounds. Both were quite wide ranging and real good grouse hunting dogs.


I'm trying to get closer working and larger dogs for my own use going forward. This has nothing to do with potential productivity more to do with my ability to keep up in the field.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

dallasdog said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of a DNR dog. or what you guys are calling field or cover dogs. I think I may have some stuff crossed up in my head by the what I think everyone is saying.


 
Here is a print from Michigan DNR biologist and artist Jim Foote of his "DNR" setters.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

dallasdog said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of a DNR dog. or what you guys are calling field or cover dogs. I think I may have some stuff crossed up in my head by the what I think everyone is saying.


If you do a online search for the 2008 Mi. woodcock banders report there is a photo of Andy Ammunn and one of his dogs on the cover and also a nice write up about him on the next page down. Sorry I tried to get the link and photo on here but had no luck.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say this dog would qualify as a DNR "type" dog.


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I'd say this dog would qualify as a DNR "type" dog.
> 
> Trailing a Grouse - YouTube


That dog was sired by 2X grouse CH. Magic's Rocky Bellboa and bred by this fella who has been my hunting partner for more than two decades. 

http://minnesotasetters.com/

There is all kinds of horseback shooting dog and grouse trial dog blood mixed in with the personal gun dogs in the breedings he has done over the years.

I know for fact as I have been their to see it.

For instance take a look at the pedigree of his first dog Daisy who was a phenomenal, big running grouse gun dog:
http://minnesotasetters.com/Pedigrees/Daisy_Pedigree.html


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Watched her in the woods a week ago


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

dnr dog http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Woodcock_newsletter_august_2008_252748_7.pdf


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

ok thanks for the pics I was just curious I was thinking they were more ryman type setters. But at least I know my thinking offield dogs and cover dogs and what-not were right.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I'd say this dog would qualify as a DNR "type" dog.
> 
> Trailing a Grouse - YouTube




Nice


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I'd say this dog would qualify as a DNR "type" dog.
> 
> Trailing a Grouse - YouTube



That video had me pushing my imaginary e collar about 35 times.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Merimac said:


> That video had me pushing my imaginary e collar about 35 times.


I thought I was the only one wincing.


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

That grouse was a very patient bird. Couldn't believe it took that long to fly. Too much stop go stop go... for me.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Brian121208 said:


> That grouse was a very patient bird. Couldn't believe it took that long to fly. Too much stop go stop go... for me.


Me too. Although I'd rather have a dog like that than one like my shorthair that likes to point them close and then take another step.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brian121208 said:


> That grouse was a very patient bird. Couldn't believe it took that long to fly. Too much stop go stop go... for me.


I believe that was the point of the video. How the dog could keep the bird on the ground. I think the camera man could have walked out in front of the dog and flushed the bird(s) at any time he was showcasing how the dog works a bird on the move. 
I'd take that dog and kill a truckload of grouse with her.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I believe that was the point of the video. How the dog could keep the bird on the ground. I think the camera man could have walked out in front of the dog and flushed the bird(s) at any time he was showcasing how the dog works a bird on the move.
> I'd take that dog and kill a truckload of grouse with her.


I would say it was more the bird than the dog unless I see a lot of other scenarios as this. I have had many days where the dog could stand on a bird and it would walk away and many days (same spots and conditions) where if a squirrel farted a half mile away the birds would bust. That dog could have been whoa'd and let relocate 2 or 3 times for the same result. Call me old, but I prefer nice crisp dog work over killing a pile of birds these days.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a normal setter false pointing


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

I hunt with the dogs mother, and one of her sisters alot and have hunted with one of her brothers once. 

I would say that they hunt in the 50-150 yard range most of the time. They occasionally push farther out on a big cast but they are pretty comfortable dogs do hunt behind.

In pheasant country or on the prairie they run much wider.

Good solid dogs that point lots of birds for their owners.


----------



## Jay Johnson (Jan 10, 2008)

The link below will give you a look at two dogs that my friend Jeff Smith and his son from Zumbrota, MN have. Jeff has a lot of the old MI gun dog blood in his lines.
http://www.pheasantblog.org/white-rooster-caps-december-hunt/


----------



## TRILEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone have contact info for anyone still breeding from these DNR lines. I as hoping someone is continuing on with what Ellis was breeding. Feel free to PM me.

Thanks


----------

